
Ask HN: Is Fastly down? - jpetrucc
It appears that many sites are having issues currently:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rubygems.org&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.com&#x2F;<p>Also unable to run bundle installs or gem installs, potentially related?
======
MichaelGlass
Yesterday there was problem resolving cloudflare hosts when you used google
DNS. Related?

see:
[https://twitter.com/vavrusam/status/1013120757809860609](https://twitter.com/vavrusam/status/1013120757809860609)

~~~
jpetrucc
Interesting, I was on Google's DNS. I've since switched and things appear to
be working again!

Thanks for the link!

------
jgrahamc
That doesn't seem to have anything to do with Cloudflare. Cloudflare isn't
handling traffic for those sites. They both appear to be handled by Fastly.
Also we are not down.

(Title was "Is Cloudflare down?" which is why I replied).

~~~
jpetrucc
Sorry for assuming! My first thought was a CDN or caching layer, and
Cloudflare is the first that comes to mind. I should've investigated a bit
more

~~~
jgrahamc
No worries. Perhaps Fastly's having a bad day in your area. It happens.
#hugops

FWIW I can get to reddit.com and rubygems.org without any trouble for London.

Perhaps:
[https://status.fastly.com/incidents/pxsc7wj4sbds](https://status.fastly.com/incidents/pxsc7wj4sbds)

~~~
jpetrucc
It seems related to Google DNS, as when I switched from that to the Cloudflare
1.1.1.1's all of these sites are available again!

------
coltonv
Also, if you hard reload Slack (ctrl-shift-r) the icons on the far left don't
load.

